# Something Hanging from underneath my 2012



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I see nothing abnormal.
I'm guessing what you are concerned about is just the watts suspension linkage.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I see nothing abnormal.
> 
> 
> > Me neither.
> ...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The right side watts link mounting pin is broken out of the axle assembly. I can see a hole where it has torn away from.

This is most likely impact damage (like from giant potholes). 
This would require replacement of the rear axle as opposed to welding back together......the stud area stress is too high for a weld to hold for any length of time since the surrounding area is relatively thin and now, work hardened.

Possibility of making a insurance claim out of this since it could be considered road damage.

Rob


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I disagree with Robby. I don't see the passenger side linkage broken off the axle. The rusty spot above the link is also visible on the LH side, and the link appears to be attached where it belongs.(near shock lower mount level on RH below the cast hole, above the shock lower mount and casting hole on the LH)

You'd have to directly impact that mounting point or have so much other damage visible that there'd be no question what broke. The equalizer link(Watts link) would bend far before that axle broke.

Nothing looks notably out of whack here.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I can't tell from the phone but I don't think that right side is supposed to be lower then the left.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check the right shock absorber, and look further up into the rear axle assembly. I've seen lots of the right hand side shocks detach around the top of the shock cartridge, which leaves you with an annoying rattle.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's nothing hanging too low from your suspension in those pictures. Everything is attached where it belongs, the left and right links are not symmetrically mounted. This shot clearly shows how one is higher than the other on this car. One side of a Watts linkage is always higher. If both equalizer links outboard attachment points are the same height a Watts lingake doesn't do what it's supposed to


----------



## dzlot (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses. I did a further inspection and nothing else seem disconnected or out of line. I guess I just wasn't familiar with a Watts linkage. I don't know why I have never noticed this before.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe another photo angle......I really believe I'm looking into a rusty hole.....right side of shock, just above and slightly right of the watts link attachment bolt.

I know I'm old.....but not too blind (i Hope)

Rob


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Robby said:


> Maybe another photo angle......I really believe I'm looking into a rusty hole.....right side of shock, just above and slightly right of the watts link attachment bolt.
> 
> I know I'm old.....but not too blind (i Hope)
> 
> Rob


Nope, you're not blind. There's a rusty hole there. On both sides, on every Gen1 I've seen. It's just the way the axle is cast there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Maybe another photo angle......I really believe I'm looking into a rusty hole.....right side of shock, just above and slightly right of the watts link attachment bolt.
> 
> I know I'm old.....but not too blind (i Hope)
> 
> Rob


I see it as well but it's not a bolt hole. If you look at both the left and right side pictures the hole is in the same place. What's differenct is the asymetric Watts linkage is above the hole on the drivers side and below on the passenger side. Everything looks lined up to me.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Maybe another photo angle......I really believe I'm looking into a rusty hole.....right side of shock, just above and slightly right of the watts link attachment bolt.


I checked my car and it's the same. Yes, there is an opening, but it's cast that way. The link below is firmly attached.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, alrighty then......we all see the hole, but it is meant to be there. I guess my eyes are still OK.....it is the memory that is shot (sold my 12 eco in 2015) heh heh.

Rob


----------

